# Cgrant answers AICAR Q's for me like a boss



## withoutrulers (Jul 19, 2011)

I gots me some aicar, and i had read it could be administered orally. It came in a lypholised powder to be diluted. I'm assuming this means it's sterile for subq/Im admin? Perhaps a true player could give me a general run down on maintaining the quality of said peptide, and whether or not it behaves like other peptides in storage(freezer). My rats are blubbed and undesirable and need all the chemical help they can find. These fat rats will also be chuggin gw1516 like bitches chuggin R kelley gold. I'll be admin these drugs to a smooth R&b rhythm.


----------



## CG (Jul 19, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I gots me some precision peptides aicar, and i had read it could be administered orally. It came in a lypholised powder to be diluted. I'm assuming this means it's sterile for subq/Im admin? Perhaps a true player could give me a general run down on maintaining the quality of said peptide, and whether or not it behaves like other peptides in storage(freezer). My rats are blubbed and undesirable and need all the chemical help they can find. These fat rats will also be chuggin gw1516 like bitches chuggin R kelley gold. I'll be admin these drugs to a smooth R&b rhythm.



Well, first, don't think I've ever heard of oral administration. Go with sq or im. Dry storage, freeze it. Recon'd I'm not 100% on. If you're freezing recon'd shit, always preload syringes and freeze individually. Let it melt in your hand, and shoot that rat!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh wait. 

Buy some peps LIKE A BAWS
Do some research LIKE A BAWS
Buy some pins LIKE A BAWS
Reconstitute LIKE A BAWS
Stab some rats LIKE A BAWS
Drop the fat LIKE A BAWS


Lmao.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Jul 20, 2011)

Store them in a fridge, do not freeze peptides.


----------



## CG (Jul 20, 2011)

Dannie said:


> Store them in a fridge, do not freeze peptides.



and why not


----------



## Dannie (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats what I've been told by the stuff at the lab where I get my peps from. 
Didnt ask for explanation  
Also had a pharma grade HCG saying  'storage temp: 0 -7 deg C, DO NOT FREEZE'


----------



## morphias (May 22, 2012)

I bought aicar and it came with specific directions to freeze until reconstitute.A single vial does not last long  with every other day injectsLot of guys are saying 50mg everyother day but I actually contacted one of the major distributers and was told I could only buy kilos from them, what a joke, but any way I was also told the usuyal experiment only not for humans et. but he said injects of 10mg daily is sufficient.I asked if that was for rats and he said of course but a very large rat. Just google aicar and you will get all kinds of info and industries that provide it to peptide companies.


----------

